# MKV gti headunit questions



## yoitzjimmy85 (Sep 15, 2010)

I want to get a new headunit something like a pioneer double din touch screen or something like that, something with better ipod controls then the stock one because i think it sucks and i cant use my Iphone either :banghead:

i also still want to be able to use my steering wheel controls though, and if its possible to have stuff displayed on that dash screen too

any help or ideas


----------



## seroki (Jan 25, 2010)

Pioneer Premiere series for a double din touch screen with the features you want will run you about 800.


----------



## yoitzjimmy85 (Sep 15, 2010)

i can still use the dash screen and the steering wheel controls?


----------



## yoitzjimmy85 (Sep 15, 2010)

anybody?!


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

seroki said:


> Pioneer Premiere series for a double din touch screen with the features you want will run you about 800.


...Premier doesn't exist anymore...and the last unit they had was the F-90BT...F-Series wasn't that good.

Get the Z120BT from Pioneer, it has every feature pretty much available. iPod, BT, navigation, voice commands, 4-volt preouts, and a lot more.

Run you about 8-900 on eBay.

You can keep the steering wheel controls with a module but the information from the radio on the cluster screen you can't. If you want to come take a drive to Providence, Rhode Island I have a dash kit for that car and can install it.


----------



## yoitzjimmy85 (Sep 15, 2010)

yeah im not really worried about using the ipod in the center armrest because that sucks anyways

i just want to be able to use the steering controls and stuff

and i would need to get rid of the factory sirius tuner under the seat and get a new one for sattelite radio correct?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

yoitzjimmy85 said:


> yeah im not really worried about using the ipod in the center armrest because that sucks anyways
> 
> i just want to be able to use the steering controls and stuff
> 
> and i would need to get rid of the factory sirius tuner under the seat and get a new one for sattelite radio correct?


Correct. I'd go XM, the XM tuner for Pioneer's are 1000x better, all information, channel pictures, etc. Contact me and I'll give you information on how to get XM for a year for $77 + tax


----------



## yoitzjimmy85 (Sep 15, 2010)

any suggestions for headunits though?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

yoitzjimmy85 said:


> any suggestions for headunits though?


I highly recommend the Z series from Pioneer. As far as DD's go, it'd be #1: Pioneer, #2 Kenwood.


----------



## yoitzjimmy85 (Sep 15, 2010)

what kind do you have for sale?!


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

yoitzjimmy85 said:


> what kind do you have for sale?!


Personally? I have sold all of my units. If you go on eBay you can prob get a Z120 for 800 or an X920 for 600 (X920 is pretty much the same but it doesn't have 4volt preouts, has a slightly smaller screen, and doesn't have dual zone controls - most of which it sounds like you won't use anyway)


----------



## yoitzjimmy85 (Sep 15, 2010)

what about without nav, im not really worried about the nav either and thanks for the help too


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

yoitzjimmy85 said:


> what about without nav, im not really worried about the nav either and thanks for the help too


depending on the size screen you want. avh-p3300 (or 3200 from last year) or avh-p4300 (or 4200 from last year).


----------



## yoitzjimmy85 (Sep 15, 2010)

Alright I'm gonna check it all out, thanks for all the help man


----------

